# Need help asap. headers



## massracer01 (Feb 9, 2010)

hey guys i got a pair of headers the O2 sensors are fine but i ran into a problem with the EGR tube there is no hole for it. Do i need to make a hole for it or can i leave it out. please help me


----------



## massracer01 (Feb 9, 2010)

i have a 2005 nissan altima se-r btw


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

I've seen that you can cap it off, but you're probably going to get a CEL. Actually with headers on a 05-06, you're going to get one anyway.


----------



## massracer01 (Feb 9, 2010)

ya i dont care about check engine lights but the only thing im worried about is something happening to my engine or it not running right. do u know if it would do eiter of those two things or just codes?


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Should only throw codes.


----------



## massracer01 (Feb 9, 2010)

i didnt get any codes at all i left my down flow and up flow O2 sensors out and i closed my EGR tube and i got no lights on, but i took out all my CATS and now i got this raddling sound in my muffler and there is no heat sheilds left so i got to figure this out idk what this noise is and its annoying


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

massracer01 said:


> i didnt get any codes at all i left my down flow and up flow O2 sensors out and i closed my EGR tube and i got no lights on, but i took out all my CATS and now i got this raddling sound in my muffler and there is no heat sheilds left so i got to figure this out idk what this noise is and its annoying


I have no idea what could be rattling INSIDE your mufflers, never heard of that problems. The codes will come though, just a matter of time.


----------

